# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  क्या रेपुटेशन सम्बन्धी सुविधा को बन्द किया जाना चाहिए ?

## ravi chacha

रेपुटेशन सम्बन्धी सुविधा को बन्द किया जाना चाहिए इस को लेकर हमेसा झगड़े होते है और गुट बाजी चलती है और फोरम का माहोल खराब होता है

----------


## Lofar

*बात तो आपकी सही है चाचा जी ....प्रबंधन को इसके बारे में विचार जरुर करना चाहिए 
हालाँकि इस बात से भी इंकार नहीं किया जा सकता कि + रेपो मिलने से सदस्यों को  प्रोत्साहन मिलता है 
पर - रेपो का क्या करें जो झगडे और गुटबाजी का कारण है*

----------


## Dark Rider

+ रेपो मिलने से सदस्यों को प्रोत्साहन मिलता है इसलिए बंद तो नहीं किया जाना  चाहिए  हा एक सुझाव यह है की नेगटिव रेपो को हटा दे 

जिसे देनी होगी ++ ही देगा बाकि बाड में जाये
 इसलिए सीधी बात नो बकवास रेपो हो लेकिन सिर्फ  ++ ही हो ताकि कोई भी नाराज न हो

----------


## aman009

> + रेपो मिलने से सदस्यों को प्रोत्साहन मिलता है इसलिए बंद तो नहीं किया जाना चाहिए हा एक सुझाव यह है की नेगटिव रेपो को हटा दे 
> 
> जिसे देनी होगी ++ ही देगा बाकि बाड में जाये
> इसलिए सीधी बात नो बकवास रेपो हो लेकिन सिर्फ ++ ही हो ताकि कोई भी नाराज न हो


बिन मांगे मोती मिले 
मांगे मिले ना भीख 
मांगने बालों से सावधान

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

मुझे यही लगता है कि रेपुटेशन सिस्टम का कोई विकल्प हो या इसे हटा ही दिया जाए. न  रहेगा बांस न बजेगी बांसुरी. रेपुटेशन से उत्साह तो बढ़ता है ये बात सही है परन्तु ये कार्य तो सकारात्मक कमेन्ट और सूत्र के views भी कर ही देते है...

----------


## aman009

> + रेपो मिलने से सदस्यों को प्रोत्साहन मिलता है इसलिए बंद तो नहीं किया जाना चाहिए हा एक सुझाव यह है की नेगटिव रेपो को हटा दे 
> 
> जिसे देनी होगी ++ ही देगा बाकि बाड में जाये
> इसलिए सीधी बात नो बकवास रेपो हो लेकिन सिर्फ ++ ही हो ताकि कोई भी नाराज न हो


सही जबाब सर जी 
पर मांगने बालों से साबधान बरत ने की जरुरत हे ?

----------


## aman009

> मुझे यही लगता है कि रेपुटेशन सिस्टम का कोई विकल्प हो या इसे हटा ही दिया जाए. न रहेगा बांस न बजेगी बांसुरी. रेपुटेशन से उत्साह तो बढ़ता है ये बात सही है परन्तु ये कार्य तो सकारात्मक कमेन्ट और सूत्र के views भी कर ही देते है...


पर हर कोई एक जैसा तो नही 
जरुरत हे 
तो सिर्फ मांगने बालों से बचना

----------


## Krish13

रेपुटेशन की सुविधा को बंद तो नहीँ करना चाहिये बल्कि इसमे पारदर्शिता लाने की आवश्यकता है रेपो देने वाले का नाम पता चलना चाहिये अभी जो होता है किसी और का नाम लिखके नेगेटिव रेपो दे दिया पर जब सही नाम पता चलने लगेगा तो ऐसा नही होगा और फोरम का माहौल भी अच्छा बना रहेगा।

----------


## Dark Rider

> रेपुटेशन की सुविधा को बंद तो नहीँ करना चाहिये बल्कि इसमे पारदर्शिता लाने की आवश्यकता है रेपो देने वाले का नाम पता चलना चाहिये अभी जो होता है किसी और का नाम लिखके नेगेटिव रेपो दे दिया पर जब सही नाम पता चलने लगेगा तो ऐसा नही होगा और फोरम का माहौल भी अच्छा बना रहेगा।


बात आपकी भी सही है लेकिन इससे भी बढिया यही रहेगा की -- रेपो हटा ही दी जाये न रहेगा बास न बजेगी बासुरी

----------


## ravi chacha

*रेपुटेशन की सुविधा उसी के पास हो जिसके पास १००० +रेपुटेशन हो बही ----रेपुटेशन दे सके क्युकी नए लोग ही उल्टा सीधा काम करते है*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *रेपुटेशन की सुविधा उसी के पास हो जिसके पास १००० +रेपुटेशन हो बही ----रेपुटेशन दे सके क्युकी नए लोग ही उल्टा सीधा काम करते है*


काफी समझदार हो यार सही जा रहे हो इसी बात पर कल की उधार चूका रहा हू ++ से

----------


## ravi chacha

> काफी समझदार हो यार सही जा रहे हो इसी बात पर कल की उधार चूका रहा हू ++ से


धन्यवाद  मित्र

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> पर हर कोई एक जैसा तो नही 
> जरुरत हे 
> तो सिर्फ मांगने बालों से बचना


वो तो है.. परंतु जब रेपुटेशन  की अवधारणा ही नहीं रहेगी तो फिर न उसे मांगने वाले रहेंगे और न ही मिसयूज करने वाले.

----------


## groopji

> *रेपुटेशन की सुविधा उसी के पास हो जिसके पास १००० +रेपुटेशन हो बही ----रेपुटेशन दे सके क्युकी नए लोग ही उल्टा सीधा काम करते है*


आप एकदम सही कह रहे हैं इससे पुराने और अनुभवी लोग ही रेपुटेशन दे पाएंगे कुछ इसी तरह का सिस्टम होना चाहिए अब मैं भी आपको एक +देता हूं बहुत उपयोगी सूत्र के लिए

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> *रेपुटेशन की सुविधा उसी के पास हो जिसके पास १००० +रेपुटेशन हो बही ----रेपुटेशन दे सके क्युकी नए लोग ही उल्टा सीधा काम करते है*


 मेरे ख्याल से इस स्थिति में  चमचागिरी बढ़ेगी. सदस्य उनलोगों के आगे पीछे ज्यादा घूमेंगे जिनके पास १०००+ पोइंट्स होंगे!

----------


## Dark Rider

> आप एकदम सही कह रहे हैं इससे पुराने और अनुभवी लोग ही रेपुटेशन दे पाएंगे कुछ इसी तरह का सिस्टम होना चाहिए अब मैं भी आपको एक +देता हूं बहुत उपयोगी सूत्र के लिए


*" पुराने और अनुभवी लोग ही रेपुटेशन दे "*
:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## ravi chacha

> आप एकदम सही कह रहे हैं इससे पुराने और अनुभवी लोग ही रेपुटेशन दे पाएंगे कुछ इसी तरह का सिस्टम होना चाहिए अब मैं भी आपको एक +देता हूं बहुत उपयोगी सूत्र के लिए


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## groopji

> मेरे ख्याल से इस स्थिति में  चमचागिरी बढ़ेगी. सदस्य उनलोगों के आगे पीछे ज्यादा घूमेंगे जिनके पास १०००+ पोइंट्स होंगे!


ऐसा नही है जिसके पास इतने प्वाइन्ट होंगे वो इतना तो परिपक्व हो चुका होगा कि उसे मालूम होगा कि कहां रेपुटेशन देनी है और कहां नही। वैसे भी ये सब प्रोत्साहन के लिए होता है। चमचागीरी भी तभी सिद्ध होगी जब कोइ इस लायक कार्य करेगा

----------


## Dark Rider

> मेरे ख्याल से इस स्थिति में  चमचागिरी बढ़ेगी. सदस्य उनलोगों के आगे पीछे ज्यादा घूमेंगे जिनके पास १०००+ पोइंट्स होंगे!


बात तो आपकी भी सही है लेकिन चमचे कौन पालता और रेपो का क्या है अच्छा किये जाओ फल की इच्छा मत करो रेपो तो  अपने आप बढती ही जाती  है  रेपो तो वही देगा जिसे आप किसी न किसी कारण से पसंद हो चाहे कारण कुछ भी हो व्यवहार या सूत्र की सामग्री / में भी अच्छे व्यवहार के लिए रेपो देता हू इसे चमचा गिरी तो नहीं कहा जा सजता है और सूत्र  बढ़िया हो तो वाकई में रेपो देनी ही चाहिए यह तो अगले का अधिकार है

----------


## groopji

> बात तो आपकी भी सही है लेकिन चमचे कौन पालता और रेपो का क्या है अच्छा किये जाओ फल की इच्छा मत करो रेपो तो  अपने आप बढती ही जाती  है  रेपो तो वही देगा जिसे आप किसी न किसी कारण से पसंद हो चाहे कारण कुछ भी हो व्यवहार या सूत्र की सामग्री / में भी अच्छे व्यवहार के लिए रेपो देता हू इसे चमचा गिरी तो नहीं कहा जा सजता है और सूत्र  बढ़िया हो तो वाकई में रेपो देनी ही चाहिए यह तो अगले का अधिकार है



आपके कहने का मतलब है

हक से मांगो

या

अगर आपको मेरा कार्य अच्छा लगा तो आप अवश्य ही देंगे

----------


## jalwa

दोस्तों, रेपुटेशन से सम्बंधित सभी बातें "रेपुटेशन के नियम" सूत्र में पहले ही बताई जा चुकी हैं. फिर व्यर्थ में ही रेपुटेशन को लेकर अन्य सूत्र बनाने की आवश्यकता नहीं थी . 
सभी सदस्यों से आग्रह है कि कृपया रेपुटेशन को लेकर किसी प्रकार का विचार विमर्श ना करें इससे नए सदस्यों में असंतोष की स्तिति पैदा होती है.  आप सभी फोरम के पुराने और समझदार सदस्य हैं आप सभी को यह सोचना चाहिए कि यह एक व्यर्थ विषय है इससे किसी को कोई लाभ या हानि नहीं होने वाली. कोई सदस्य चाहे किसी को कितने ही नेगेटिव पॉइंट दे दे लेकिन जो सदस्य रचनात्मक कार्य करेगा उसके पॉइंट अवश्य ही बढ़ेंगे .

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> बात तो आपकी भी सही है लेकिन चमचे कौन पालता और रेपो का क्या है अच्छा किये जाओ फल की इच्छा मत करो रेपो तो  अपने आप बढती ही जाती  है  रेपो तो वही देगा जिसे आप किसी न किसी कारण से पसंद हो चाहे कारण कुछ भी हो व्यवहार या सूत्र की सामग्री / में भी अच्छे व्यवहार के लिए रेपो देता हू इसे चमचा गिरी तो नहीं कहा जा सजता है और सूत्र  बढ़िया हो तो वाकई में रेपो देनी ही चाहिए यह तो अगले का अधिकार है


जी आपका कहना सही है पर मैं उस स्थिति में आमतौर पर क्या होगा इसकी बात कर रही हूँ.. आप तो खैर एक अनुभवी  मेम्बर हैं परन्तु आप खुद से अलग हट कर एक नवागत या आम सदस्य के रूप में सोचे तो फिर आप भी पाएंगे कि इस स्थिति में उसकी  क्या प्रतिक्रिया रहेगी. माँ  ले ज्यादा पोइंट्स वाले चमचे न भी पाले परन्तु उन्हें अजीब स्थितियों का सामना करना पड़ेगा.. जहाँ तक मेरा सवाल है मैं खुद गुणवत्ता वाली और अच्छी पोस्ट्स पर रेपुटेशन देना पसंद करती हूँ और मेरे ख्याल से रेपुटेशन  प्रणाली है भी इसलिए कि जो आपको अच्छा लगा उसपे आपने इसे दिया..और  अब सिर्फ दोस्त होने की हेसियत से मुझे इसे देना नागवार गुजरता है..और ये बात किसी पर आक्षेप नहीं है बस मैं इस स्थिति में फंसी हुयी हूँ और रेपुटेशन लेने देने जैसी बात पर एक दो दोस्तों से सम्बन्ध भी खराब कर चुकी हूँ.. बस इसलिए मेरा ख्याल है इस सिस्टम को बंद कर देना चाहिए.

----------


## Dark Rider

> आपके कहने का मतलब है
> 
> हक से मांगो
> 
> या
> 
> अगर आपको मेरा कार्य अच्छा लगा तो आप अवश्य ही देंगे


बात तो एक ही है / 

काम अच्छा है तो आपको रेपो जरुर मिल जायेगी
 यदि आपने कुछ पोस्ट किया है जो कबीले तारीफ है तो रेपो आपका अधिकार है यह आपको मिलना ही चाहिए लेकिन यह प्यार और सम्मान की बात है रेपो देना जोर जबरदस्ती या फिर लालच का खेल नहीं होना चाहिए

----------


## Dark Rider

> दोस्तों, रेपुटेशन से सम्बंधित सभी बातें "रेपुटेशन के नियम" सूत्र में पहले ही बताई जा चुकी हैं. फिर व्यर्थ में ही रेपुटेशन को लेकर अन्य सूत्र बनाने की आवश्यकता नहीं थी . 
> सभी सदस्यों से आग्रह है कि कृपया रेपुटेशन को लेकर किसी प्रकार का विचार विमर्श ना करें इससे नए सदस्यों में असंतोष की स्तिति पैदा होती है.  आप सभी फोरम के पुराने और समझदार सदस्य हैं आप सभी को यह सोचना चाहिए कि यह एक व्यर्थ विषय है इससे किसी को कोई लाभ या हानि नहीं होने वाली. कोई सदस्य चाहे किसी को कितने ही नेगेटिव पॉइंट दे दे लेकिन जो सदस्य रचनात्मक कार्य करेगा उसके पॉइंट अवश्य ही बढ़ेंगे .


बात आपकी सही है लेकिन क्या करे विचार तो रखने ही पड़ते है अब सूत्र का अंत तो हमेशा की तरह बंद होना ही है खैर  में अब इस सूत्र से अपने आप को अलग करने  में ही भलाई समझता हू और आशा करता हू की भविष्य में इस प्रकार के सूत्र नहीं बनाये जायेंगे

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> दोस्तों, रेपुटेशन से सम्बंधित सभी बातें "रेपुटेशन के नियम" सूत्र में पहले ही बताई जा चुकी हैं. फिर व्यर्थ में ही रेपुटेशन को लेकर अन्य सूत्र बनाने की आवश्यकता नहीं थी . 
> सभी सदस्यों से आग्रह है कि कृपया रेपुटेशन को लेकर किसी प्रकार का विचार विमर्श ना करें इससे नए सदस्यों में असंतोष की स्तिति पैदा होती है.  आप सभी फोरम के पुराने और समझदार सदस्य हैं आप सभी को यह सोचना चाहिए कि यह एक व्यर्थ विषय है इससे किसी को कोई लाभ या हानि नहीं होने वाली. कोई सदस्य चाहे किसी को कितने ही नेगेटिव पॉइंट दे दे लेकिन जो सदस्य रचनात्मक कार्य करेगा उसके पॉइंट अवश्य ही बढ़ेंगे .


क्षमा करें आपके पोस्ट पर देर से नजर पड़ी...

----------


## groopji

> दोस्तों, रेपुटेशन से सम्बंधित सभी बातें "रेपुटेशन के नियम" सूत्र में पहले ही बताई जा चुकी हैं. फिर व्यर्थ में ही रेपुटेशन को लेकर अन्य सूत्र बनाने की आवश्यकता नहीं थी . 
> सभी सदस्यों से आग्रह है कि कृपया रेपुटेशन को लेकर किसी प्रकार का विचार विमर्श ना करें इससे नए सदस्यों में असंतोष की स्तिति पैदा होती है.  आप सभी फोरम के पुराने और समझदार सदस्य हैं आप सभी को यह सोचना चाहिए कि यह एक व्यर्थ विषय है इससे किसी को कोई लाभ या हानि नहीं होने वाली. कोई सदस्य चाहे किसी को कितने ही नेगेटिव पॉइंट दे दे लेकिन जो सदस्य रचनात्मक कार्य करेगा उसके पॉइंट अवश्य ही बढ़ेंगे .


चलिए मैं भी यही पर पटाक्षेप करता हूं

----------


## draculla

> दोस्तों, रेपुटेशन से सम्बंधित सभी बातें "रेपुटेशन के नियम" सूत्र में पहले ही बताई जा चुकी हैं. फिर व्यर्थ में ही रेपुटेशन को लेकर अन्य सूत्र बनाने की आवश्यकता नहीं थी . 
> सभी सदस्यों से आग्रह है कि कृपया रेपुटेशन को लेकर किसी प्रकार का विचार विमर्श ना करें इससे नए सदस्यों में असंतोष की स्तिति पैदा होती है.  आप सभी फोरम के पुराने और समझदार सदस्य हैं आप सभी को यह सोचना चाहिए कि यह एक व्यर्थ विषय है इससे किसी को कोई लाभ या हानि नहीं होने वाली. कोई सदस्य चाहे किसी को कितने ही नेगेटिव पॉइंट दे दे लेकिन जो सदस्य रचनात्मक कार्य करेगा उसके पॉइंट अवश्य ही बढ़ेंगे .


जलवा भाई मैं आपकी बात से बिल्कुल सहमत हूँ/
इस तरह की चर्चा से कोई लाभ नहीं है/
मेरी नजर में रेप्युटेशन की सुविधा होनी चाहिए/
कम से कम इससे आपको अपने काम में संतुष्टी मिलाती है/
धन्यवाद

----------


## miss.dabangg

> + रेपो मिलने से सदस्यों को प्रोत्साहन मिलता है इसलिए बंद तो नहीं किया जाना  चाहिए  हा एक सुझाव यह है की नेगटिव रेपो को हटा दे 
> 
> जिसे देनी होगी ++ ही देगा बाकि बाड में जाये
>  इसलिए सीधी बात नो बकवास रेपो हो लेकिन सिर्फ  ++ ही हो ताकि कोई भी नाराज न हो


*
बिलकुल सही बात ये सबसे सही है !!!!!!*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> दोस्तों, रेपुटेशन से सम्बंधित सभी बातें "रेपुटेशन के नियम" सूत्र में पहले ही बताई जा चुकी हैं. फिर व्यर्थ में ही रेपुटेशन को लेकर अन्य सूत्र बनाने की आवश्यकता नहीं थी . 
> सभी सदस्यों से आग्रह है कि कृपया रेपुटेशन को लेकर किसी प्रकार का विचार विमर्श ना करें इससे नए सदस्यों में असंतोष की स्तिति पैदा होती है.  आप सभी फोरम के पुराने और समझदार सदस्य हैं आप सभी को यह सोचना चाहिए कि यह एक व्यर्थ विषय है इससे किसी को कोई लाभ या हानि नहीं होने वाली. कोई सदस्य चाहे किसी को कितने ही नेगेटिव पॉइंट दे दे लेकिन जो सदस्य रचनात्मक कार्य करेगा उसके पॉइंट अवश्य ही बढ़ेंगे .




*आप सही कह रहे हैं नियामक जी !!!! पर ये बात पहले भी थी मगर जब से मेरे नाम से सभी को नेगटिव रेपो मिले है तब से ये बात जायदा तूल पकड़ चुकी है , और कमाल की बात यह है की मेरे को भी मिले है नेगटिव पॉइंट और मिल भी रहे हैं वो भी गली के साथ , मगर मैंने केवल एक बार ही नियामक जी से सिकायत की है उसके बाद नहीं क्योकि नियामक जी ने मेरे को सब भूल जाने को कहा है , और मैं भूल भी गयी हूँ !!! बस यहाँ समझदारी दिखाना जरुरी है सभी मित्रों और सदस्यों  की तरफ से !!!!*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*प्यारे मित्रों अब लगता है इस विषय पर अब व्यर्थ की बाते करना बंद होना चाहिए !!!! और आपने अपने रोचक सूत्रों पर धयान देना चाहिए !!!!*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*एक राय है प्रशंसक जी को और नियामक जी को रेपो सिस्टम प्रणाली को इस तरह से बदला जाये की चाहे कोई ++ या -- रेपो दे , रेपो में उसका नाम खुद ही लिखा हुआ पहुच जाये , जिससे कोई भी किसी के नाम का फायदा ना उठा सके और कोई दूसरा सदस्य दुसरे सदस्य का नाम न गन्दा और इस्तमाल कर सके !!!*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दोस्तों, इस विषय पर अब व्यर्थ की बाते करना बंद होना चाहिए . और दोस्तों, मैं नहीं चाहता की मेरे किसी सूत्र से कोई विरोधाभासी स्थिति पैदा हो. इस लिए आप सभी से क्षमाप्रार्थी हूँ. नियामक जनों से मेरा निवेदन है की इस सूत्र को या तो बंद कर दें या फिर बिलकुल ही मिटा दें. धन्यवाद. आपका रवि शर्मा.*

----------


## Munneraja

रेपुटेशन सम्बन्धी सभी बिन्दुओं पर चर्चा हो चुकी है 
अन्य किसी भी सूत्र को स्वीकार नहीं किया जायेगा.
इस विषय पर किसी भी संदेह निराकरण के लिए शिकायत करें या किसी नियामक से सम्पर्क करें.

----------

